# Teesside Area, England: Experienced gamer plus girlfriend seek group.



## Starfire (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been a gamer for around fifteen years and I'm experienced in many different systems; my girlfriend... not so much. Still, what she lacks in experience, she makes up for in enthusiasm. She's exceptionally eager to play and we are now looking for a group.

We can accommodate and are looking for something regular (this wasn't meant to sound like a swingers ad, I swear!) with perhaps fortnightly sessions being best. Please don't be put off by her being a newbie, as I said I'm very experienced and will teach her everything she needs to know. She's very open-minded and excited to play.

As for the game - D&D is what we're looking for; it doesn't really matter to me whether it's AD&D, 3e, 3.5e and so on. I suppose if I had to pick, I'd say 3.5e, but that part is flexible.

I don't DM (and obviously nor does she) so I guess we're looking for a DM and a handful of players. If any existing groups read this, maybe we could jump into your campaign (lower level the better I suppose so her mind isn't blown with 9th level spell shenanigans, hahah) or start a new campaign all together.

Just reply here, message me, whatever


----------



## phil62 (Jul 21, 2013)

PM'd you.
Phil.


----------



## phil62 (Sep 14, 2013)

Did you manage to find a group?


----------

